# New 2010 De Rosa Idol



## flateric

I just noticed that the De Rosa website has posted pictures of both the KING 3 RS and a new completely revamped IDOL. The new IDOL looks like it is now a Monocoque frame and no longer a tube to tube construction. Its sporting a completely new shape with no sloping top tube and what seems to be internal cable routing. Both the forks on the King 3 and IDOL are now straight bladed and this differs from the forks used on the bikes used by both Garzelli and Diluca during the Giro.


----------



## smokva

Is that oversized head tube on new Idol? Also, I'm not a very big fan of straight forks.


----------



## nicensleazy

I hope the Idol has improved from the old model!


----------



## enac

Stiff strong and fast


----------



## nicensleazy

Got to say, on first impression, its not exactly eye candy. I see they have beefed up the front end. Anyone who has owned an Idiol previously will know it was quite nervious.


----------



## smokva

It sure is one ugly bike


----------



## enac

smokva said:


> It sure is one ugly bike


I agree. It looks like a TREK.


----------



## haydos

if only they did last years paint job on this years frame...


----------



## enac

BB30 and super beefed up front end...No flex


----------



## enac

The new Idol is actually growing on me...as is the new Merak. I am seriously considering buying one of them, but don't know which one as of yet. I'll wait till more information is available before I make up my mind.


----------



## nicensleazy

I would most definitely try before you buy! I think its PIG ugly compared to the 08 model which was a very pretty bike. But as you say, it may grow on people.


----------



## enac

here are some better photos:


----------



## nicensleazy

Got to say, thay are far better pics....thanks for posting....I think this could grow on me..........god, did I say that!!


----------



## enac

This photograph alone has made me want to throw down for a deposit.


----------



## enac

here are some more shots:


----------



## nicensleazy

Very nice pics. I hope the paintwork has improved from the last model. I look forward to trying it out when it arrives in the UK? Anyone know the approx retail cost?


----------



## Icm76

New colours are shown at De Rosa's website: https://www.derosanews.com


----------



## smokva

I'm starting to like this colorscheme










with those tubes front end should be on the stiff side


----------



## nicensleazy

Can't say I have the feeling to rush out and buy one!


----------



## smokva

nicensleazy said:


> Can't say I have the feeling to rush out and buy one!


That KAS Neo Primato is a eye candy...I might get the frame this year and think how to build it later 










Another big wish of mine,Titanio XS, was better looking last year


----------

